# Another baby pigeon blinded after smashing his head during flight poops... water!



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*young pigeon poops clear water*

Coorcoorell is the fifth pigeon who smashed his head during panicked flight caused by a hawk attack that I found before a cat did, which blunt sudden trauma left him blind. I cannot put him together with the other two who live noisily happily in my room because they are paranoic due their blindness and fight everything "suspicious" and he is very young and could get hurt. So I taught him to drink and eat from my palm. Our problem at this time is that even if he is a good learner eating and drinking with great appetite, he pees a lot of clear water around his usual poop/pee (approximately) normal in color. Is this a serious problem? Thank you so much.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

When my pigeons drink allot of water, they have what I call water droppings. They do this ESP in the summer when they drink more and when they drink allot at one time, like when they are offerd a bath they may gulp down some. Later their droppings have clear water in with them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nitamircela said:


> Our problem at this time is that even if he is a good learner eating and drinking with great appetite, he pees a lot of clear water around his usual poop/pee (approximately) normal in color. Is this a serious problem? Thank you so much.


*If the bird is active, eating well and doesn't show any symptoms of being ill, you could just give the youngster a good probiotic/yogurt, because youngsters (especially when stressed) are in short supply of good gut bacteria AND to keep the good gut flora on track (which will crowd out any bad bacteria) and may even solidify the poop somewhat. *


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*Except for the clear water dropping he is ok*

Thank you for your reassuring answers to my worry. I am not sure if I should start with probiotics or grit at his age, his awful accident happened before he knew to eat solids. I will try. Btw, do you know when he should graduate to the grit level?


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

nitamircela said:


> Thank you for your reassuring answers to my worry. I am not sure if I should start with probiotics or grit at his age, his awful accident happened before he knew to eat solids. I will try. Btw, do you know when he should graduate to the grit level?


I have not noticed at what exact age mine start taking in grit, but I think it coincides with maturity that brings on mating and egg laying age which in turn could mean raising young, their bodies know what is needed and calcium and minerals come in to play. The granite grit helps speed up digestion of the harder unhulled seeds by grinding in the gizzard. But the gizzard can do it without if need be, it just may digest slower.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He should be given grit when he begins to eat seed. Just leave some with him, and he will take it when he needs it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

nitamircela said:


> Thank you for your reassuring answers to my worry. I am not sure if I should start with probiotics at this age.


*At this age???? From hatchling on to squeekers, and on, those are the MOST important times in their lives to give probiotics, for reasons I posted earlier. A healthy gut is important to having a healthy immune system. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *At this age???? From hatchling on to squeekers, and on, those are the of the MOST important times in their lives to give probiotics, for reasons I posted earlier. A healthy gut is important to having a healthy immune system. *



^ Agree! I somehow only saw the grit question. Probiotics are always important from hatch on.................


----------

